# XTAR VC2 or Nitecore Intellicharger i2



## Wind100100 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello,

I am choosing between two very similarly-priced li-ion chargers (at least, on BrightNite.com.au). I have done fairly extensive research on the XTAR VC2, and a bit less on the Nitecore i2.
I will be using the charger primarily to charge this battery (Olight 18650 3.7v 2600mAh Lithium-Ion Protected). I do not need fast charging time, but I do want reliability and do not plan to buy another charger for a very long time. 
I am leaning towards the XTAR VC2 because the display could be useful to me (such as roughly checking the actual capacity of the battery); is there any reason why I should consider the Nitecore i2 and sacrifice this great feature (other than charging more battery types)?
Also note the charger won't be under a high load (more occasional use).

Thanks, Hamish.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 16, 2015)

I just bought the Xtar VC4 USB charger. It does 4 slots, costs $30, does NiMH and li-ions, charges at 4x500mA, or 2x1A, has displays for mAh input/capacity, voltage and it runs off 5v USB 2.1A wall warts, so if you ever get a 5v USB solar charger, or have a USB power bank with 2A output, you can use it on those. These all make it a pretty flexible and quality charger.

Chris


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 16, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I just bought the Xtar VC4 USB charger. It does 4 slots, costs $30, does NiMH and li-ions, charges at 4x500mA, or 2x1A, has displays for mAh input/capacity, voltage and it runs off 5v USB 2.1A wall warts, so if you ever get a 5v USB solar charger, or have a USB power bank with 2A output, you can use it on those. These all make it a pretty flexible and quality charger.
> 
> Chris


Awesome! Great to hear yours runs well. For those charging time features and the ability to charge other batteries, I'd get a VC4, but here in Aus a genuine VC2 is $30 and VC4 is $60.
I'll most likely but the VC2 over the Nitecore because I don't think I'll worry about NiMH and stuff any time in the next few years.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 16, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I just bought the Xtar VC4 USB charger. It does 4 slots, costs $30, does NiMH and li-ions, charges at 4x500mA, or 2x1A, has displays for mAh input/capacity, voltage and it runs off 5v USB 2.1A wall warts, so if you ever get a 5v USB solar charger, or have a USB power bank with 2A output, you can use it on those. These all make it a pretty flexible and quality charger.
> 
> Chris


I'm also considering the Nitecore again because sometime I might want to charge AAA or AAA batteries, which the VC2 can't. Hmm...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 16, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> I'm also considering the Nitecore again because sometime I might want to charge AAA or AAA batteries, which the VC2 can't. Hmm...



$60AU vs. $30AU is a big difference and I wouldn't have paid that for it, but the VC4 is really the way to go for me, someone who wanted a 5V USB SHTF type charger.

I first went with the Xtar XP1 and the Xtar MC1+, about $18 together and I didn't really need to buy those in retrospect, once the VC4 arrived.

Chris


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 16, 2015)

I would absolutely choose the Xtar VP2.

The LCD display is worth its weight in gold.

EDIT: I didn't read the title carefully enough.

I would choose the VC2, then!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 16, 2015)

I have the VC2, VC4 and the Nitecore i4. Of them all, I prefer the VC2-this may just be personal preference like Ford Vs Chevy, but the VC2 is the most accurate at cell readings. Since I am religious about DMM readings when using multi-cell lights that may be part of it. I just prefer the display of the VC2. Granted, it can't do NIMH, but since I have 3 or 4 Eneloop chargers it is inconsequential. Even though I have a lot of flashlights and batteries, it is not that often I need to charge 4 at a time(unless I have been using a four cell light). Any Costco sells Eneloops, and mine comes with 8 AA's, 4 AAA's and a four channel charger all for $29. That and a VC2 and you should be good for a long, long time...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 17, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I have the VC2, VC4 and the Nitecore i4. Of them all, I prefer the VC2-this may just be personal preference like Ford Vs Chevy, but the VC2 is the most accurate at cell readings. Since I am religious about DMM readings when using multi-cell lights that may be part of it. I just prefer the display of the VC2. Granted, it can't do NIMH, but since I have 3 or 4 Eneloop chargers it is inconsequential. Even though I have a lot of flashlights and batteries, it is not that often I need to charge 4 at a time(unless I have been using a four cell light). Any Costco sells Eneloops, and mine comes with 8 AA's, 4 AAA's and a four channel charger all for $29. That and a VC2 and you should be good for a long, long time...



Well, the VC2 and the VC4 share the same display and one would presume, most of the same CC/CV circuitry.

Unless you need a small USB type li-ion charger and have to have the VC2's size over the bigger VC4, there's really not a lot that the VC2 does over the VC4, if anything.

VC4 has 4 shots, but can charge 2 slots up at 1A. The VC2 is stuck at 500mA as a max charge rate.

The VC4 charges NiMH batteries and charges them pretty well. Both do a good job of charging li-ions, although both the VC2's and VC4's 500mA rate is a tad high for the 16340s and 10440s--still, for the former, 500mA won't kill them.

On a big 3500mAh cell, 500mA on anything but a 2.1A wall wart, is going to be painfully slow. Not so much for the 14500s and 16340s.

If you really need a smaller li-ion charger, the Xtar MC1+ does 500mA and 1A, but is only a 1 slot USB charger.

Chris


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for your input, everyone.
I'm still making the final decision - I'm worried that in the future I might want to get some AA rechargeable batteries, and with the VC2 I won't be able to charge them. However, the visual display could be a reason to sacrifice that functionality. I'm not sure how useful the display would be to me, but I admit it'd be nice to watch.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 17, 2015)

Also what about this charger?
I can't find much info on it, but does it go at least up to 70mm length (charging bays) and does anyone know if it's decent quality?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 17, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> Thanks for your input, everyone.
> I'm still making the final decision - I'm worried that in the future I might want to get some AA rechargeable batteries, and with the VC2 I won't be able to charge them. However, the visual display could be a reason to sacrifice that functionality. I'm not sure how useful the display would be to me, but I admit it'd be nice to watch.



You can turn off the displays if you're tired of looking at them. Better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have them, right?

The key with the VC4 and the VC2 is the fact that they run off of 5v USB sockets and not 120vac/12vdc. This makes them ideal for the many 5v USB solar panels coming out and to be used in some sort of situation where one's power goes out and one can't use his regular chargers.

The NiteCore D2/D4s are nice, but they don't run on USB's 5v. The UM10, UM20 and VC2 are 5v USB powered, but those three don't do both chemistries--NiMH and li-ion (ICR/IMR.) And the VC4 gets graded highly by HKJ in all but the speed category, but everybody's in the same boat (= < 4x500mA) when it comes to charging 4 cells at once.

Why shortchange yourself if you don't really have to?

Chris


----------



## Obtuse Penguin (Aug 18, 2015)

If you are considering the i2 I would say get the Nitecore D2, its only 4 or 5 dollars more than the i2 ($18 vs $13) and the display is very functional. It shows time charging, current, and voltage. I picked one up off amazon for 15 bucks a few months ago and I have been very happy with it.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 18, 2015)

Alright. Here, I believe I can get the D2 for $35 or $36 and the i2 for $29 here. I'm planning to get the VC2 and possibly another cheap charger for charging AA cells. The reasons are:
1. Need the extra length of the VC2 if I'm using Olight protected 18650 batteries
2. VC2 display is very informative and simple
3. There might be another reason but if there is, I forgot...

Anyway, I wish I could get NiMH compatibility but sadly that's not an option if I also want the other things. However, I could get a $30 more standard AA charger with eneloops for $30 or find another single-slot charger for less than $15 AUD (let me know if you know any).


----------



## USSR (Aug 18, 2015)

What about opus bt-c3100 2.2 for 38_40 US $ with free shipping? I bought one from aliexpress and got it.. That has more features.


----------



## etc (Aug 18, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> $60AU vs. $30AU is a big difference and I wouldn't have paid that for it, but the VC4 is really the way to go for me, someone who wanted a 5V USB SHTF type charger.
> 
> I first went with the Xtar XP1 and the Xtar MC1+, about $18 together and I didn't really need to buy those in retrospect, once the VC4 arrived.
> 
> Chris




Sounds interesting.


----------



## keithy (Aug 18, 2015)

Hamish, if you order either the Nitecore or the Xtar from overseas sellers like Gearbest, it will be cheaper than buying it locally. 

If you posted a few weeks ago, Gearbest had the Xtar VC4 on sale for around AUD$27 delivered. Now it's gone back to it's regular price of around AUD$40 delivered. I got mine a while back, and quite pleased with it. Shipping was around 10 days to Melbourne. 

I also have the Intellicharger I4 and I2, and at the moment, the I4 with a euro plug (you can just swap it out for a local aussie fig-8 power cable or use a plug adapter) is around AUD$26.

As recommended, the Opus BT - C3100 is a charger with more features than the Xtar VC3. Currently up to V2.2 it's going for around AUD$43 (USD$33).



Wind100100 said:


> or find another single-slot charger for less than $15 AUD (let me know if you know any).



If you live in the Eastern states and have access to an Ikea, they are having a "Ikea Family" sale price on their 4 independent cell NiMH charger for $15. HKJ has reviewed it here: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Ikea Ladda YH-990BF UK.html And if you are there as well, they also have their Ladda LSD batteries for $4 for a 4 pack.


----------



## Obtuse Penguin (Aug 18, 2015)

I am not sure where you are buying the chargers but they should be the same price on the internet/amazon, minus the difference in shipping. They shouldn't be $35 or $29 unless the shipping is ridiculously high or you are paying extra to get them from a brick and mortar store. Both the D2 and the i2 should be able to handle most 18650 batteries and are also NiMH/NiCd compatible. If you are looking for an only NiMH charger and you don't want functions I recommend the BQ-CC17 charger that can be bought with 4 eneloop batteries for about $18. If you want a lot of functions I highly recommend the ambient weather BC-2000. It has a variety of functions and is $35 on amazon (aka free shipping, don't know how that works in Australia though).


----------



## ven (Aug 18, 2015)

Been using the opus bt-3100 v2.2 for a short while now and pretty good!!! I like the option of charging all 4 cells at 1a,also in bays 1+4 the option at 1.5a(or 2a)which comes in handy for my IMR cells in need of a quick charge. 

The modes work pretty good too,display has various info from V to mah,refresh etc ,not as crisp as the Xtars vc4 though.The only down side of the bt-3100 for me is the fan noise,kind of.......well ridiculous :laughing: ,luckily its not on all the time..........would drive me mad! Well i am sat near it.........

I like the vc4 a lot,but have struggled with a USB plug to cope with the A ask charging. In fact i have spent quite a bit more than the charger on 5v 2.1a plugs to cope............my various apple chargers wont cope after 10 mins,charge drops down. I have even spent equivalent of $20 on one plug alone to no avail Probably a charger issue i guess! 

Out of all the chargers i have(opus x1/nitecore x1/Xtar x6/AWT x2) the Xtar's are of a nicer quality imo,the vc4 has to be one of their most solid chargers along with the vp2/vp4(heavy and better quality plastic).

For a jack of all trades,good value(but not quite the Xtar quality) the opus bt-3100 v2.2 is a good option imo . Main reason for me is the higher charge options with 2 or 4 cells.........


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 18, 2015)

keithy said:


> Hamish, if you order either the Nitecore or the Xtar from overseas sellers like Gearbest, it will be cheaper than buying it locally.
> 
> If you posted a few weeks ago, Gearbest had the Xtar VC4 on sale for around AUD$27 delivered. Now it's gone back to it's regular price of around AUD$40 delivered. I got mine a while back, and quite pleased with it. Shipping was around 10 days to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I might have a look at Gearbest.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 18, 2015)

Obtuse Penguin said:


> I am not sure where you are buying the chargers but they should be the same price on the internet/amazon, minus the difference in shipping. They shouldn't be $35 or $29 unless the shipping is ridiculously high or you are paying extra to get them from a brick and mortar store. Both the D2 and the i2 should be able to handle most 18650 batteries and are also NiMH/NiCd compatible. If you are looking for an only NiMH charger and you don't want functions I recommend the BQ-CC17 charger that can be bought with 4 eneloop batteries for about $18. If you want a lot of functions I highly recommend the ambient weather BC-2000. It has a variety of functions and is $35 on amazon (aka free shipping, don't know how that works in Australia though).


The chargers cost that much because I'm buying from Australia. Can't purchase any from Amazon.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 18, 2015)

Since Gearbest ship to Australia, I might consider buying the VC4 for $30 ($~42 AUD right now) mainly because of the NiMH compatibility and possibly 1A charging (don't need 4 slots though, but one day it might be good).


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a few more questions/things to clarify (directed at no one in particular):

1. Does the VC4 charge a single cell at 1A (never more)?
2. Gearbest.com is not listed as a supplier of Olight products. Do they still sell all genuine products?
3. Will a 3.6v battery function fine in a 3.7v battery, and vice versa? Would an Xtar/Nitecore charger also charge both voltages correctly without over/undercharging?

If I think of anything else I'll post it here. 


keithy said:


> Hamish, if you order either the Nitecore or the Xtar from overseas sellers like Gearbest, it will be cheaper than buying it locally.
> 
> If you posted a few weeks ago, Gearbest had the Xtar VC4 on sale for around AUD$27 delivered. Now it's gone back to it's regular price of around AUD$40 delivered. I got mine a while back, and quite pleased with it. Shipping was around 10 days to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeafSamurai (Aug 19, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> I have a few more questions/things to clarify (directed at no one in particular):
> 
> 1. Does the VC4 charge a single cell at 1A (never more)?
> 2. Gearbest.com is not listed as a supplier of Olight products. Do they still sell all genuine products?
> ...



1. The VC4 can only charge to 1A for up to two channels.

2. They do sell genuine products but as you say, they are not an official supplier of Olight and I suspect that they are not the official suppliers of many of the brands on there as well. So the warranty process might be complicated if there are any problems. 

3. I can't answer this question as I don't think I'm qualified enough to do so. I will leave it to the many experts on this forum.

Hope that answers some of your questions


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 19, 2015)

LeafSamurai said:


> 1. The VC4 can only charge to 1A for up to two channels.
> 
> 2. They do sell genuine products but as you say, they are not an official supplier of Olight and I suspect that they are not the official suppliers of many of the brands on there as well. So the warranty process might be complicated if there are any problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was certainly helpful. I'll consider warranties but I think I'll take the risk to get stuff cheaper. I might also check with the store about how they honour warranties.


----------



## keithy (Aug 19, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> I have a few more questions/things to clarify (directed at no one in particular):
> 
> 1. Does the VC4 charge a single cell at 1A (never more)?
> 2. Gearbest.com is not listed as a supplier of Olight products. Do they still sell all genuine products?
> 3. Will a 3.6v battery function fine in a 3.7v battery, and vice versa? Would an Xtar/Nitecore charger also charge both voltages correctly without over/undercharging?



Have a look for HKJ's in depth reviews on the VC4 and the Nitecore chargers. 

I was considering picking up an Opus charger as well, but have been happy with my VC4. I sometimes charge 2xNiMH and 2x14500s at the same time. If you use two cells in slots 1 & 4, it will charge at 1A, but if either of slots 2 & 3 are used, it will charge at 0.5A. 

Not bought any Olights from Gearbest, but have bought a few Xtar products and other products like Xiaomi powerbanks, and they've all been genuine articles. With the warranty, I've not had to return anything yet, but I think you might find that the RMA process http://www.gearbest.com/about/warranty-and-return.html you'll be responsible for the return shipping.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 19, 2015)

keithy said:


> Have a look for HKJ's in depth reviews on the VC4 and the Nitecore chargers.
> 
> I was considering picking up an Opus charger as well, but have been happy with my VC4. I sometimes charge 2xNiMH and 2x14500s at the same time. If you use two cells in slots 1 & 4, it will charge at 1A, but if either of slots 2 & 3 are used, it will charge at 0.5A.
> 
> Not bought any Olights from Gearbest, but have bought a few Xtar products and other products like Xiaomi powerbanks, and they've all been genuine articles. With the warranty, I've not had to return anything yet, but I think you might find that the RMA process http://www.gearbest.com/about/warranty-and-return.html you'll be responsible for the return shipping.


Thank-you for the link. I'd say I'll risk it and pay shipping if necessary. On *this page*, I found the Olight warranty info:

"*Olight Warranty*[FONT=georgia, palatino]If your Olight product has any defect as the result of the materials or workmanship we want to make it right![/FONT]

[FONT=georgia, palatino]Within 30 days of purchase: Return the product to the retailer you purchased from and they will replace or repair it. Period.[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, palatino]Within 5 years of purchase: Return the product to Olight and we will repair or replace it. End of story.[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, palatino]After 5 years of purchase: Return the product to Olight and we will repair or replace it. You just pay for the parts."[/FONT]

From this, I guess I can return it to Olight and not worry about Gearbest.


----------



## keithy (Aug 19, 2015)

If you haven't pulled the pin on it yet, check out Banggood. they have the VC4 for around AUD$35 now http://www.banggood.com/XTAR-VC4-LC...r-For-18650-26650-14500-Battery-p-969086.html and it looks like that sale price is running for the next 4 days or so.

I've bought gear from Banggood before, but not Xtar stuff. 

If you do go with Gearbest or Banggood, note that people in aus have said their shipping can be slow. My last order was within 10 days but previous orders have been up to 20+days to get delivered.

Edit: also noticed that Gearbest have the Klarus C2 & C4 chargers at reasonable prices.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 19, 2015)

keithy said:


> If you haven't pulled the pin on it yet, check out Banggood. they have the VC4 for around AUD$35 now http://www.banggood.com/XTAR-VC4-LC...r-For-18650-26650-14500-Battery-p-969086.html and it looks like that sale price is running for the next 4 days or so.
> 
> I've bought gear from Banggood before, but not Xtar stuff.
> 
> ...


Sounds alright. Thanks for notifying me about the shipping, but I don't mind; not in a rush really.
Also, are XTAR batteries worth buying? I assume they'd be good judging by the chargers.


----------



## keithy (Aug 19, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> Also, are XTAR batteries worth buying? I assume they'd be good judging by the chargers.



The Banggood price is about what I paid for my VC4 I think. 

For the Xtar batteries, check out HKJ's reviews. He's done a few reviews on Xtar cells like these for example:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385597-Test-Review-of-Xtar-14500-800mAh-(Black)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?334951-Test-Review-of-Xtar-18650-3100-mAh-(Black)

I've not bought any xtar cells yet, but I got a batch of Keeppower 14500 800mAh protected recently, and I'm quite happy with them. HKJ's done a review on these as well.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 23, 2015)

I have bought several lights and chargers(including VC-4) from GearBest. Everything is top notch and they are great to deal with. Once in a while I will order a few lights together and pay the $10 expedited shipping(3-4 days max). Regular shipping is 10-12 days for me(So Cal). I also have two XTAR 18700 cells and am pleased with their performance.


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 23, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> Thanks for your input, everyone.
> I'm still making the final decision - I'm worried that in the future I might want to get some AA rechargeable batteries, and with the VC2 I won't be able to charge them. However, the visual display could be a reason to sacrifice that functionality. I'm not sure how useful the display would be to me, but I admit it'd be nice to watch.



I recommend what you can afford, I do like the Xtar chargers more but the nitecore is good and it's always best to buy one that has more options in case you do choose to upgrade in the future. Have you tried ordering it from China? You can probably get it cheaper with free shipping if you don't mind waiting a few more weeks to receive it. I'm in Canada and I purchased my charger from HK Equipment for $45 because it was $90 here in Canada.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have now purchased an Xtar VC2 from Banggood.com for its portability and cheap price (~$25 AUD). I think it will be all I need for a long time.
Thanks for everyone's input; it has been very beneficial to me in decisions like this and others!


----------



## Wind100100 (Sep 11, 2015)

keithy said:


> If you haven't pulled the pin on it yet, check out Banggood. they have the VC4 for around AUD$35 now http://www.banggood.com/XTAR-VC4-LC...r-For-18650-26650-14500-Battery-p-969086.html and it looks like that sale price is running for the next 4 days or so.
> 
> I've bought gear from Banggood before, but not Xtar stuff.
> 
> ...


Ordered from Banggood, shipped quickly but on the tracker it has stayed at one point for 9 days now. Is this normal? If not, should I contact anyone?
I'll show the tracking info if needed.


----------



## keithy (Sep 12, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> Ordered from Banggood, shipped quickly but on the tracker it has stayed at one point for 9 days now.


It depends on the type of shipping you chose. For me, if I paid the little extra for Registered, I have found that the tracking only updates when it leaves the port in China and then you don't get anything until it arrives in Australia, and then you get an update when it is delivered. Not sure what the tracking details are like for the EMS and other courier service. I've just ordered a USB power supply from them and it's now 10 days and counting.

I noticed that Banggood also has the VC2 Plus for about the same price as the VC2. Did you get the Plus version? http://www.banggood.com/XTAR-VC2-Plus-Smart-Battery-Charger-With-LCD-Screen-Display-p-992014.html

The Plus version can charge NiMH as well as Li-ion.


----------



## Wind100100 (Sep 12, 2015)

keithy said:


> It depends on the type of shipping you chose. For me, if I paid the little extra for Registered, I have found that the tracking only updates when it leaves the port in China and then you don't get anything until it arrives in Australia, and then you get an update when it is delivered. Not sure what the tracking details are like for the EMS and other courier service. I've just ordered a USB power supply from them and it's now 10 days and counting.
> 
> I noticed that Banggood also has the VC2 Plus for about the same price as the VC2. Did you get the Plus version? http://www.banggood.com/XTAR-VC2-Plus-Smart-Battery-Charger-With-LCD-Screen-Display-p-992014.html
> 
> The Plus version can charge NiMH as well as Li-ion.


Thanks for the reassuring me. I didn't get the Plus, however on the 'plus' side (pun intended), I found a new NiMH charger that hasn't been used in a cupboard. It's far from portable like the VC2 but it charges NiMH and NiCd batteries, so I can use that in the future if I need to anyway.


----------



## Wind100100 (Sep 14, 2015)

keithy said:


> It depends on the type of shipping you chose. For me, if I paid the little extra for Registered, I have found that the tracking only updates when it leaves the port in China and then you don't get anything until it arrives in Australia, and then you get an update when it is delivered. Not sure what the tracking details are like for the EMS and other courier service. I've just ordered a USB power supply from them and it's now 10 days and counting.
> 
> I noticed that Banggood also has the VC2 Plus for about the same price as the VC2. Did you get the Plus version? http://www.banggood.com/XTAR-VC2-Plus-Smart-Battery-Charger-With-LCD-Screen-Display-p-992014.html
> 
> The Plus version can charge NiMH as well as Li-ion.


It appears my package has arrived already, after just 16 days! The tracker still hasn't updated, but I got a parcel notification in the box which I found when I got home from school today. I can pick it up tomorrow, so I'll do that


----------



## etc (Sep 18, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I just bought the Xtar VC4 USB charger. It does 4 slots, costs $30, does NiMH and li-ions, charges at 4x500mA, or 2x1A, has displays for mAh input/capacity, voltage and it runs off 5v USB 2.1A wall warts, so if you ever get a 5v USB solar charger, or have a USB power bank with 2A output, you can use it on those. These all make it a pretty flexible and quality charger.
> 
> Chris



It says the cut off voltage is 4.2V for Li-Ion, is that correct? I need one to go up to 4.3V.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 18, 2015)

etc said:


> It says the cut off voltage is 4.2V for Li-Ion, is that correct? I need one to go up to 4.3V.



Yes, the only charger I know that can do 4.3 volt is a hobby charger. Some LiIon chargers can do 4.35 volt.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 18, 2015)

etc said:


> It says the cut off voltage is 4.2V for Li-Ion, is that correct? I need one to go up to 4.3V.



Like HKJ states, either get a hobby charger for your 4.30v cells, or get 4.35v cells and a charger to charge them up to 4.35v, or just get charge they up to 4.20v and live with the slight decrease in capacity.

Chris


----------

